# Will this loft bed design last long?



## cpo_kim (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm trying to build a loft bed since I share a room with 3 other brothers and 2 of them are willing to pay me $40 each, if they could sleep under the loft bed for protection in case of an earthquake. The other brother will gave me $60 if he get the twin bed on top. So I get the queen top since we already have a queen mattress on the ground. 

I'm planning to lay the bed frame on the orange studs and carriage bolt it to the light green. And use use some joist hanger to put a board on it for my mattress. Plus adding some triangle design to it for more stability.

What I'm worry about it the wood connecting the queen to the twin size bed, since one of the corner of the queen has no stud to support it, and that piece is in the middle. Will attaching a 2x4x7 lumber on each side of a 2x8x7 lumber as shown in the image be good enough for 1,000 lb of people on it, wiggling around?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It all depends on... what size earthquake hits. :smile:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Your on top right? I think the ones sleeping on bottom should be worried about it. Haha. I'm not understanding your drawings.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cpo_kim (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, the drawing is from the top looking down on the loft bed. I added the new dimension of the lumber so hopefully that could help. So what do you think of this new design? Should I use 2x4 joist hanger for the red 2x4x7 lumber or lag bolt(looks hard to install)? Will this hold up or should I turn the red lumber 90 degree which require more cutting fromhome depot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are some details you should work out first. Will the two beds once joined be out in the open or will it sit against walls. If it will sit against walls, which sides?

What sort of beds will be used? Are they wood framed box springs and mattresses, or just mattresses? 

How will you frame out each bed frame? Are you using 2x lumber because it's convenient? How are you planning to support the mattresses. Do you have woodworking equipment, like a table saw, or a handheld circular saw? 












 







.


----------

